# Symantec client not starting



## techshan (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

I have pasted the errors which I am facing right now in one client pc 
*www.forumimagecodes.com/images/26sef5tqnvv1piitzl6_thumb.jpg

*www.forumimagecodes.com/images/mjifugpf41wxqmjn97vn_thumb.jpg

and you can get previous chat in symantec.com at

*www-secure.symantec.com/connect ... ot-working

Please help me to solve this problem
Thanks in advance

Techshan(Swaminathan)


----------



## techshan (Aug 25, 2010)

It is pathetic that no techies are atleast available to give solutions

Tehchshan


----------

